# Pinkies: Its what's for dinner.



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

;D ;D ;D

4 more litters pictured here! The first two shots are out of Relic (Lilac) and Whatsit (Blue Agouti). Father is TwsT Frank (Champagne). In these two litters I have Blue & Silver and Lilac & Champagne:



















Then out of my Brindle trio from KAW, I have these bubs (2 litters again) - all of these are does!:










I have been doing some experiments on how lighting effects gender ratios in litters (after reading some information online). My findings have proven very interesting... and it got me 2 litters equaling 21 babies with a ratio of 16F:5M.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's cute! When I read the title, I thought it was going to be a story of the mother eating the babuies...


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Did you use a flash? The pics are unusually unclear. This shocks me a bit because your pics generally are higher quality.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the pictures are very amusing! And the pastel coloured babies work with the lighting, especially in the middle pic. Very funny!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh! :shock: Ooh! PMSL!!! :lol:


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone. 

These photos are a bit over-exposed with the combination of my sunlamp and flash (my camera has a built in pop up flash and a port for an external flash). The problem is I was using manual focus, and my eyesight isn't the best.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I like it. It looks all soft and pinky - like the babies themselves! The colours all suit each other.

Sarah xxx


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Thank you, Sarah.

Now if we can just figure out this obsession I have with photographing pinkies in situations where they would be eaten.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> Thank you, Sarah.
> 
> Now if we can just figure out this obsession I have with photographing pinkies in situations where they would be eaten.


Absolutely lovely itty bitty pinky wrigglies   As for the help you need, I'm pretty sure that there are very few psychiatrists who deal with animal eating obsessions :lol:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

These made me giggle :lol: lovely babies xx


----------

